
Ask HN: Why does it cost only ~$12 to fly from Hamburg to Brussels on Ryanair? - foota
See:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;flights&#x2F;?f=0#search;f=HAM,ZMB;t=BRU,CRL,ZYR;d=2017-07-17;r=2017-07-21
======
foota
Clickable link:
[https://www.google.com/flights/?f=0#search;f=HAM,ZMB;t=BRU,C...](https://www.google.com/flights/?f=0#search;f=HAM,ZMB;t=BRU,CRL,ZYR;d=2017-07-17;r=2017-07-21)

